# Spiele für Lan-party?



## endgegner (11. Juli 2008)

*Spiele für Lan-party?*

Hallo,
Könnt ihr mir was  für spiele auf einer Lan-party gut sind?
Und ob es auch gute spiele für Lan-Party zum Downloaden gibt im I-net?
ich meine jetzt kostenlos?


----------



## Maggats (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Flatout 2 macht richtig laune im lan.

ansonsten alle egoshooter die einen multiplayer modus haben (cs, css, hl² DM, Cod 1,2,4, usw.)


----------



## HeX (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

was immer laune macht ist:

Blobby Volley
Trackmania Nations
Little Fighters
Sauerbraten

andere spiele fallen mir grad nicht ein die nichts kosten, ansosnten werden auf lans gern noch cs(s) , tf2, cod2/4, wc3 , bf2, c&c, nfs ... gespielt


----------



## endgegner (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Ja sauerbraten macht fun das hatten wir letztes mal zufällig im i-net gefunden


----------



## Potman (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

wir zocken auf LAN ausschließlich nur: COD4 

einfach das beste....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



Potman schrieb:


> wir zocken auf LAN ausschließlich nur: COD4
> 
> einfach das beste....



Jop, und besonders Bock auf Lans macht BF2.
CSS & 1.6 muss natürlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Fransen (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Jop, und besonders Bock auf Lans macht BF2.



Genau
Wir haben auf der letzten Lan Bf2 nur auf der Fun-Map "Boat-Racing-Stunts" gezockt

Außerdem WiC, COD4, CuC. Generäle etc.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich schon lange keine LAN mehr hatte


----------



## endgegner (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Wir würden ja auch gerne c&c generals zocken aber 2 von uns ich und noch einer haben vier kerne und da funst es nicht kann man da noch irgendwas anderes machen damit es unter 4 kernen funst?


----------



## HeNrY (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Company of Heroes macht auch immer Spaß


----------



## DanielX (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



endgegner schrieb:


> Wir würden ja auch gerne c&c generals zocken aber 2 von uns ich und noch einer haben vier kerne und da funst es nicht kann man da noch irgendwas anderes machen damit es unter 4 kernen funst?



Bei manchen Boards kannst du im BIOS die einzelnen Kerne deaktivieren, geht z.B. bei meinem XFX 680i LT.

Vieleicht läuft das Spiel dann wieder.


----------



## Player007 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Kann dir außerdem noch Crysis und UT3 empfehlen. 

Gruß


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Der Mutliplayer von Crysis ist doch mal nen Witz... unspielbar sag ich da nur...


----------



## Fransen (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Der Mutliplayer von Crysis ist doch mal nen Witz...



Crysis im MP ist wiklich bes******
Hab mir da nach den ganzen Ankündigungen von wegen "Powerstruggle" etc. mehr erwartet

-->>Leider kann man die Umgebung auch erst im MP, ab DX10 zertören

Dann lieber ne Runde BF2 oder UT3


----------



## endgegner (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Gibt es auch noch gute spiele die 10 euro bei z.B. media markt kosten?


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

ich würde mal sagen sowas wie BF1942 oder BF vietnam.....oder mal neh runde C&C Generäle oder so würde ich sagen..
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Generäle is gut ich hab für endgegner nen Rechner "organisiert" das er das auch spielen kann auf der LAN (auch wenn er sowieso gewinnt). Crysis können die anderen nicht spielen (E2200+HD3650; Athlon 64 3000+ mit 6600gt). Und Flatout hatten wir von zu zocken.


----------



## Potman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



endgegner schrieb:


> Wir würden ja auch gerne c&c generals zocken aber 2 von uns ich und noch einer haben vier kerne und da funst es nicht kann man da noch irgendwas anderes machen damit es unter 4 kernen funst?


also ich hab auch nen 4kerner und bei mir läuft Gernerals einwandfrei .. hatte nur am anfang probs mit dem Grafiktreiber aber an den 4 Kernen liegts nicht.
Nur Crysis läuft bei mir irgenwie nicht


----------



## endgegner (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Aber es läuft bei 2 vier kernern nich bei mir und bei nfsgame

Und wir beide haben auch Intel du hast AMD

Kann es dadran legen?


----------



## holzkreuz (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Also hier mal die Langames die bei uns fast immer drin vorkommen 

- Supreme Commander        10€
- Company of Heroes          10€
- DTM Racedriver 3            10€
- Racedriver GRID  
- CS, CS:S, DOD:S
- Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory 
- C&C Tiberium Wars + AddOn
- Battlefield Reihe (Vor allem Vietnam mit der eigenen Mukke)
- Call of Duty 2 und 4
- Medal of Honor Allied Assault oder einfach MOHAA
- UT 99 (läuft überall)
- UT 2004 und UT 3
- World in Conflict

Hoffe konnte dir helfen!


----------



## memphis@Mg (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Company of Heroes macht auch immer Spaß




endlich ma nen stratege! ja macht echt laune!

supremcommander auch! absuluter wahnsinn finde ich!

world in conflict naja hat mich nicht ganz so überzeugt @ MP


----------



## doceddy (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Farcry macht als ein Deathmatch-Spiel auch viel Laune. Falls ihr auf Action-RPGs steht, solltet ihr Diablo2 ausprobieren.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Meine Favoriten sind:
Cossacks (1. Teil)
Crysis (wenn die anderen auch mit DX10 spielen können)
Blobby Volley
Flat Out 2
World in Conflict
Medieval 2
FIFA oder PES


----------



## killer89 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



Potman schrieb:


> wir zocken auf LAN ausschließlich nur: COD4
> 
> einfach das beste....


Warum wohnt ihr so weit weg???
Dann hätte ich wenigstens Spielkameraden   Bei meinen letzten LANs haben wir das eig. kaum gespielt, weil ich die anderen immer platt mach... hatten ein TDM 3 gegen 3 und ich hab beim Punktelimit von 750 Punkten 630 gemacht... es war so bitter... 
Generals is auch sone Sache, wenn die Leute einmal First Decade haben und einmal das normale... das is inkompatibel und Probleme mit Generals und 4-Kerner hab ich noch nich gehört, n Kumpel hat auch einen von Intel und da läufts... versucht mal die Kerne zuzuweisen 

Ach ja: AoE 2 is immer ne feine Sache oder Teil 3 ^^

MfG


----------



## lordofthe1337 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

unser absoluter favorit: CoD2
die anderen haben aldi rechner


----------



## Haekksler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

also wir spieln auf unseren lans hauptsächlich :

1.6 
source
trackmania
dtm race driver 3 *g*
cod 1
cod 2
warcraft 3


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Call of Duty 1 mit Add-On

Und wenn* Quake 3 Arena* noch nicht genannt wurde, gehört ihr alle gesteinigt. 


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Serious Sam 2nd Encounter und das Gears1 im Coop - rockt 

cYa


----------



## STSLeon (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Gears 1 im Coop rockt wirklich wie Sau, 
GRAW 2 hat einen geilen Coop Modus
Rainbow Six Vegas 1&2 
Splinter Cell Double Agent
Battlefield 2

Vorallem kann GRAW 2 und Rainbow Six Vegas 1 für 15€ kaufen


----------



## kingminos (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Nur Egoshooter?

Wie wäre es denn mmal mit *Warcraft3*? Maul oder Tower Defense für den fun zwischendurch


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Ich frag einfach mal in die Runde. Quake 3 ist das nicht mittlerweile für Umsonst zu haben? Ich meine da mal was gesehen zu haben.

Hat jemand vllt. einen Link wo ich es dann herbekomme, legal versteht sich.


Gruß


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

@xTc hier gibst Q3 Quake 3 Link

oder einfach mal Googlen nach Quake 3 Arena!


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> @xTc hier gibst Q3 Quake 3 Link
> 
> oder einfach mal Googlen nach Quake 3 Arena!




Danke, aber leider nur eine Demo.

Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



> Wie wäre es denn mmal mit Warcraft3?


Uwäääh, Augenkrebs dann auch noch das Szenario 

cYa


----------



## frye (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Wenn wir eine LAN machen, spielen wir eigentlich immer die Natural Selection MOD für HL1 (wers nicht kennt ich fass es mal ganz kurz zusammen: Aliens gegen Marines und einer bei den Marines, der Commander, sieht das Spiel von oben und kann Waffen geben, Munitionsstände bauen,....und die Aliens können sich weiterentwickeln, bis zu so nem großen der Leute fressen kann. Schaut einfach mal selber rein: Natural Selection ) 
Wir sind dann immer so 5-6 Marines und der Rest sind Bots, klingt jetzt lame gegen Bots aber wenn das so ca. 27 sind gehts schon ab. 

Ich kann NS wirklich nur empfehlen.

frye


----------



## endgegner (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Hey bis jetzt vielen dank mit den tips ich hoffe es kommen noch viele tips für spiele dazu!

Und noch was wir wollen diese woche ne lan machen aber ich habe das glück das meine graka schrott gegangen ist und die bei ASUS nicht die schnelsten sein sollen?

Aber zum glück hat ein kumpel noch eine graka für mich über!


----------



## LordRevan (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

UT2004 und 3 sind auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Age of Empires II macht auch mächtig Laune auf ner lan


----------



## Raykert (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Age of Empires II macht auch mächtig Laune auf ner lan


ja eben, ist halt kult das game
als kostenloses spiel kann ich auch *Soldat* empfehlen. Das passt so um vier morgens. Genauso wie Worms armageddon oder so
Ja ansonsten halt das übliche: COD (die 2 gibts mittlerweile auch für <10€), TM:Nations(kostenlos), Flatout 2 (~10€) oder auch mal ne runde Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
MfG
Raykert


----------



## kingminos (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

@Raykert: TMN? Nein wenn schon dann Track Mania Nations Forever


----------



## endgegner (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



kingminos schrieb:


> Track Mania Nations Forever


Ja das ist auch gut


----------



## riedochs (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Serious Sam 2nd Encounter



Yeah, das muss auf jeder Lan dabei sein


----------



## DeathForce (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Unter den kostenlosen Spielen ist auch Americas Army sehr zu empfehlen.

Und Soldat macht auch immer laune, sieht zwar sch.... aus aber trotzdem geil


----------



## endgegner (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



DeathForce schrieb:


> Unter den kostenlosen Spielen ist auch Americas Army sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Und Soldat macht auch immer laune, sieht zwar sch.... aus aber trotzdem geil




Ja habe ich schon versucht zum Downloaden hat aber nicht gefunst!


----------



## DeathForce (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Army oder Soldat?


----------



## endgegner (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



DeathForce schrieb:


> Army oder Soldat?



Army meinte ich


----------



## DeathForce (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Falls der Download immer noch nicht geklappt hat probier mal den Link hier 

Klick Mich


----------



## Worm (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory ist auch sehr geil ^^

Kann man sich hier kostenlos downloaden....


----------



## OMD (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

wenn wir ne lan machen kommts immer drauf an aber oft wird dann stundenlang starcraft gezockt.

letztens wo nen kumpel mit pc da war. wir waren nur zu zweit haben wir stunden lang race driver grid gezockt macht echt bock.

ansonsten immer mal wieder

warcraft3
counterstrike 1,6
UT3
starcraft
C&C generals

und für zwischen durch mal bobby volley


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Also gestern/heute hatten wir unsere LAN gemacht und wir haben gespielt:

ANNO 1701
GTR2 (hat doch noch gefunst)
Trackmania Nations Forever
C&C Generals hat nicht funktioniert bei manchen (Core 2 Quad und HD3870, sch*** kombination  ).


----------



## hunkahunka (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Age of Empires III hat seit dem 2. Addon "The Asian Dynasties" auch einige spaßige neue Multiplayer-Modi.

Eine nette Übersicht mit LAN Games bietet übrigens LANBOOSTER.net BOOST YOUR LAN TO THE NEXT FUN LEVEL - Home. Dort kann man mit zahlreichen Filtern eine Spiele-Datenbank durchsuchen und findet sicherlich ein passendes neues LAN Game für die nächste Party.


----------



## Floletni (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Empire at War kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Macht auch Laune. Vorallem wenn man den Ultimate Mod hat^^. Da tummeln sich nur noch Sternenzerstörer auf der Map.

Blitzkrieg 2 macht auch immer wieder Spass. Kann man auch schön immer über Hamachi zocken.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Quake3
UT2k4
UT3
CoD2

AoE II
Civ IV


----------



## buzty (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

soah mach mit nen paar kumpels auch bald wieder ne gemütliche 4mann-lan  und da ham wir uns auch son bissl was überlegt

cod4
cs:s
ut3 (könnte spass machen weil der pro der immer alle wech macht wenn er nur ein pixel sieht nicht dabei is)
wic
vllt c&c
grid
anno 1701 (macht wenn man zeit hat richtig bock  )
coh


----------



## endgegner (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



buzty schrieb:


> anno 1701 (macht wenn man zeit hat richtig bock  )
> coh



ja wenn man zeit hat wir haben ein match gemacht und haben 7std. gebraucht bis der erste aufgegeben hat  aber wir hätten bestimmt noch viele std. anno 1701 weiter zocken können


----------



## Robär (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Hier mal meine Liste:

Trackmania Nations Forever (kostenlos)
COD 4
WC3
C&C Tiberium Wars
RD: Grid
UT 3
CS 1.6 / Source


----------



## leboga (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Also wir zocken auf lans eig nur:

Empire Earth Age of Conquest
C&C3
Far Cry
Trackmania Nations Forever

Auf Cs oder son Quatsch hat eig keiner Bock mehr, das haben wir früher immer (zu viel?^^) gezockt


----------



## Fransen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



leboga schrieb:


> Auf Cs oder son Quatsch hat eig keiner Bock mehr, das haben wir früher immer (zu viel?^^) gezockt



Kenn ich, haben wir auch eine Zeit lang als alleiniges Spiel auf der Lan gespielt und jetzt ist es sozusagen, "ausgeluscht".

Nun zocken wir (falls denn mal eine Lan zustande kommt):

CuC Stunde Null/ 3
WiC
CoD4
BF2

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## Bigyeti (1. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Wenn wir Lan machen spielen wier diese Games.

Cs 1.6 & Source
Wárcraft 3
Call of Duty
Freelancer
Diablo2
Bf 1942
Trackmania Nations
Enemy Territory
UT 2003 & UT 2004
Stronghold Crusader
Serious Sam
Age of Empires 1 & 2
Starcraft
Rune

Rune kann ich wärmstens empfelen, macht einfach Fun sich mit Äxten, Schwerten und so sich die Rübe einzuhauen xD

Mit diesen Games bekommen wir locker unsere 5 Tage Lans voll, die wir jede Ferien veranstalten ^^


----------



## xTc (1. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Mir ist auch noch eins eingefallen: Painkiller.

Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es schon genannt wurde. 

Macht echt laune sich einfach "weg zu schnitzeln" oder sich gegenseitig nen "Holzstock in den Kopf zu nieten". 



Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



xTc schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch eins eingefallen: Painkiller.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es schon genannt wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Ding ist die Nailgun, das Teil rockt


----------



## Robär (2. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Oder mal was anderes wenns ne laaaaange LAN wird: Diablo 2^^
Macht im Koop einfach ma richtig fun, vorallem mit Mods.


----------



## Fabian (2. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Schlacht um mittelerde 2,alle mögliche shooter,und wic wenn die pc´s gut genug dafür sind
Und wc3 darf natürlich nicht fehlen.
Man kann eigentlich alles spielen was fun macht und nen Multiplayer hat


----------



## el barto (4. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Spielen am meisten COD1 und 4 und auch  ma age3. seid neusten auch wic wenn eben die rechenr das packen


----------



## Nekro (5. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Für ne Lan-Party gibts bei uns immer:
Chips,Bier,Energy-Drink,
css, cod4, starcraft und gtr2.

Aber nichts ist umsonst zum downloaden(auf den ersten Post bezogen)


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

gtr2 haben wir alle und zocken wir auch


----------



## endgegner (12. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Ist Grid auch gut für eine Lan?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



endgegner schrieb:


> Ist Grid auch gut für eine Lan?



kp, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert....

Ansonsten wurde eig schon alle genannt kann mich da nur anschließen...

Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt^^...: Crysis, CoD 1,2, CandC3, HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde macht auch Laune...

na dann have fun^^...hmm würd sowas auch gern mal wieder machen


----------



## maGic (12. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

letzte Zeit ist meine Freunde verrückt nach KKnD 2 Crossfire (alte Stragie Spiele ca 1998)

die macht auch spaß bei lan party.


----------



## Fransen (12. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



endgegner schrieb:


> Ist Grid auch gut für eine Lan?



Jo, nach einer Zeit eskaliert das aber oft und eine Mischung aus "Crashday" und "Wer macht den anderen schneller kaputt" kommt dabei raus.


----------



## AMDSempron (13. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

-Supreme Commander + Forged Alliance (aber leider nur mit fixen PCs, meiner bricht dabei regelmäßig ein)
-Trackmania Nations
-BF2
-CoD2

zu neueren kann ich jetz nix sagen --> läuft weil ich keine SM3 GraKa hab und Crysis lässt sich @low mit Grafikbugs und 17FPS zocken


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

heute machen ich und meine Freunde LAn party C&C3.
mit Hub 3com SuperstackII Hub 100TX (12 port)
die reicht aus, zu zocken


----------



## endgegner (13. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Viel Spaß beim zocken!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Ich hatte in den Sommerferien insgesamt 5 Lans^^.

Gute Spiele sind:

CoD4
CS
Trackmania Nations
Rise of Nation
Dawn of War
Age of Empire 3
Warcraft 3 Tft

das wars.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Menthe (13. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Also wir zocken meistens:

Bf2
Trackmania Nations Forever
Flatout 2
C&C 3


----------



## jaytech (14. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Auch ein sehr gutes Spiel für ne Lan ist UT 2k3, das läuft eigentlich auf jedem Rechner und mit Instagib + Bombingrun kann man schon ma nen paar Stunden dran verbringen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Tja, komme nicht von CoD4/5 los
früher waren es BF1942/2142 CoD 1,2
Grüße!


----------



## iceman650 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

cod4/5 natürlich und eben TMNF
ich überlege ob ich mir grid kaufe......


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Unreal 3

Team Fortress 2


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*



> Warcraft 3 Tft



   

Weiterhin CS, Metal 2 rockt auch 
Und: Dhdr: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 !!!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Soldat, Quake3.. 
FC2, UT3, CS1.6 (Reloaded), CSS, DiRT.. die Standard Sachen halt


----------



## CrazyBanana (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

eigentlich wurde eh schon alles genannt aber 
was ist mit *Teeworlds*


----------



## Antijur (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

mein absolutes lieblinsgsspiel auf ner lan ist "warsow", davon wird man auch wieder gut wach falls es einmal langweilig werden sollte.


----------



## onkel walter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

PAC MÄHN im LAN is GEIL..


----------



## BamBuchi (23. April 2009)

*AW: Spiele für Lan-party?*

Grid is Online das beste Game , dass ich gezockt hab, dass macht immer spaß mit Freunden abends zu zocken xD


----------

